# minidrive



## tdukes (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## dawson (Oct 22, 2019)

Very nice freehand of a clever graphic!
I'm building one of these, and having trouble verifying correct switch labeling just by looking at the schematic with my novice eyes, so I'll be copying yours here.  Glad you shared!


----------



## Barry (Oct 23, 2019)

Very cool artwork!


----------



## tdukes (Oct 23, 2019)

dawson said:


> Very nice freehand of a clever graphic!
> I'm building one of these, and having trouble verifying correct switch labeling just by looking at the schematic with my novice eyes, so I'll be copying yours here.  Glad you shared!



I am not positive I got the labels correct, although I am pretty sure the mosfet/silicon one is correct. I just figured it would be easier to remember what I liked if they were labeled instead of just blank. Glad you like the artwork. I owned a car that looked a lot like this when I made the pedal.


----------



## dawson (Oct 23, 2019)

tdukes said:


> I just figured it would be easier to remember what I liked if they were labeled instead of just blank. Glad you like the artwork. I owned a car that looked a lot like this when I made the pedal.



You know, I considered that this might be a possibility, but if neither of us can be sure, our labels may as well match.  If somebody "in the know" would like to chime in here, myself and future Mini Drive builders would certainly appreciate it.

Neat car, I'm sure it was lots of fun- I was fortunate enough to own an older BMW 325i convertible for a few years, and I will forever curse the drugged up lady who ran her truck into it while it was parked in front of my house..


----------

